# English Video of Pheasant Hunt



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://youtu.be/eXnX7sFIrm4

*A Passion for Fieldsports - Pheasant and Partridge Shooting*

_A Passion for Fieldsports Part 1 showcases a fantastic ladies day shooting driven pheasant and partridge Wilashot Sporting in Northumberland. Part 1 was filmed in January 2015.
_

English upland bird hunt video. I'd love to go to one of those one day.

I'm at work and can't watch the 18 minutes now but will tonight.

Happy trails,

RBD


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

I bet you could find some people on this forum to help you out with that RDB. I myself am getting really excited about my new journey into hunting pheasants. I get like little butterflies in my stomach every time I think about it.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I let a person from Texas Parks and Wildlife talk me into helping her put together a all women's goose hunt one year. Put her in touch with a outfitter, and talked other women I know into going that already hunt. You need actual people that can hit the geese, mixed in with the ones new to shooting for these types of hunts to go well. The video was great, but they had to put a feminist spin on the narration. I've never met a woman that hunts, that asks her husband permission to go hunting. 
It was suppose to be where the women get the experience of what it takes to put out a goose spread, hunt, and help pickup the spread. A hands on learning hunt. Only goose hunters know how much work is involved in setting up, and picking up after a hunt involves. This one was a massive spread (most of it put out the night before, as they had other plans), in order to hide cameramen, and photographers. When you see them walk away at the end of the video with the geese, they kept going. They all made excuses on why they couldn't help pick up the spread, poor planning on their part.
It took hours for us to pick up that goose spread, and left a bad taste in my mouth. When they called back wanting to put on another one, I politely declined to be apart of it.
Here's the short version of it.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OIHxylcc8U


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

welcome to my world of upland bird hunting Rod , not too far away from me either, next county. Shame the vid didn't show the real work that goes into getting the birds over the guns, that's where me and Ruby and like minded souls come into the equation. I'll have to get a go-pro and make a film from our perspective


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sorry if I sounded sour on my prior post.
What bothered me most was them treating friends, and outfitters that way that I have known for years.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> I'll have to get a go-pro and make a film from our perspective


I would love to see that. 

I'm getting to your little island one day.

Watching the new season of "VIKINGS" on the History Channel. Love European history and especially the history of England.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

redbirddog said:


> > I'll have to get a go-pro and make a film from our perspective
> 
> 
> I would love to see that.
> ...


make sure it's between 1st September and 31st January and I'll take you on as many driven shoots as you can handle


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

Honestly I would feel a little upset myself. If as in goose spread you mean all the decoys put up (sorry I don't know all the technical things yet) then I can see how that would bother you. There were a lot of them and I could see how it would take a lot of time to take all that down. My husband just got asked by a guy close by if he wanted to start goose hunting with him... my husband said that no one wants to hunt with him cause its too much work... my husband is all for it guess some let the work outweigh the experience.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

here's a little teaser in the meantime 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWZd5-PulCY


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes, the spread is the decoys. About two thousand put out for that hunt, if memory serves me correctly.
I've always enjoyed goose hunting, but we all work together.
Its tons of work, and your husband will know if its his cup of tea, or not, after a hunt or two.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

redbirddog said:


> > I'll have to get a go-pro and make a film from our perspective
> 
> 
> I would love to see that.
> ...


When you finally get to his little country........

Pop over the border and visit my 'even smaller' little country. 

There will be a welcome in the hillside and also a welcome in the vale. 

http://youtu.be/UefUnhmgnmA

Hobbsy


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> Pop over the border and visit my 'even smaller' little country.


A trip to Great Britian will surely include visits to Wales and Scotland.

I am a grandson of a West Virginia coal miner and Wales and Scotland have special places in my heart.

Especially after watching "How Green Was My Valley" many years ago and reading "A Place Called Freedom". (from Wikipedia):_a book of historical fiction by Ken Follett. Set in 1767, it follows the adventures of an idealistic young coal miner from Scotland who believes there must be more to life than working down the pit.
The novel initially deals with subject of the Payment of Arles, a form of serfdom for miners in the 18th century which meant that once a miner started work in a coal mine he was bound to the mine for the rest of his life._

Happy trails. One day I'll get over the pond and follow some of your red bird dogs.
RBD


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Please, come and visit you will be most welcomed and your family.

With mining history in your family you will feel home from home here. 

My Grandmother was one of five from a small mining town in the South Wales Valleys.
Her three brothers and her father all worked underground, for large periods of their lives.
Two of them eventually dying from the dreaded emphysema.
I remember once at a family funeral asking why the brothers had 'Blue' scars on their faces? (Small but deep pitted scars in prominent places on their skin about the face).
The question from a teenager at the time was answered with a huge round of laughter, a 'secret' I was not aware of. 
My eldest uncle, Jack was to let me in on the 'secret' of the 'Blue Tattoo's'.
If you were to injure yourself underground in the way of a cut, you would be paid for this injury in the form of compensation because the coal dust would impregnate the injury and permanently colour the injury just like a modern day tattoo, bluey/green in colour and for LIFE!!
Many of the men would take it in turns, on the run up to public holiday's to, shall we say 'have an accident' to help the family have more funds at these times 

There home was less than a mile away from a very important place in South Wales valley history.
If you are of a certain age many people may remember it. 

http://youtu.be/OVsxVo26AoU

We in South Wales will never forget them.



Hobbsy


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Apologies for diverting from the original post RBD.

(got a bit carried, reminiscing :-\)

Hobbsy


----------

